
...all programming, will, in one sense, be maintenance programming - misham
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2011-02.html#e2011-02-22T16_06_38.htm
======
dreamux
There will always be a place for innovation, regardless of how software is
architected. Gluing libraries together may seem like an ignorant approach to
how a system truly operates, but these are powerful tools and allow the
development of massively powerful (if inefficient) systems quickly and
cheaply. I don't know why people fear abstraction so much, the same arguments
have been made regarding assembly and memory management, but these become less
pertinent (or more accurately, niched concerns) every day.

